# Ideas for DIY full range center speaker



## VERTIGGO (Feb 20, 2009)

So I've been dealing with the floor-standing center speaker dilemma, and I was wondering if anyone has simply taken a floor-stander and modified it to fit sideways or even put the guts into a DIY cabinet that's shorter or even horizontal. Mine have a tweeter, a 5" and two 8" drivers... what if I made a horizontal box of the same volume and swapped them out?

I've also looked into the AT screens and I think that would be better, but I don't have $10,000...


----------



## Mika75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Why not keep it as a Floorstander in the Center:1eye:


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

It all depends on the driver geometry of the floor-stander. Driver locations are not random, they are a major consideration in design. If you can maintain the exact center-to-center spacings, distances to baffle edges and baffle width, it would work. That's highly unlilkely, nor can you simply turn it on its side without getting into a lot fo the same issue. 

Your best options are to get the matching CC for your existing speakers, or replace them with a matched LCR set (my choice when no matching CC could be found).

Have fun,
Frank


----------



## VERTIGGO (Feb 20, 2009)

Mika75 said:


> Why not keep it as a Floorstander in the Center:1eye:


That's a nice setup you have! In fact, that's what I'm doing right now; I happened to have an extra Sony tower (long story):








From the viewing position, the image is placed directly above the Sony.

It's just irritating to have the screen so high.








Note: the small speaker is my old center (NS-C325). I am using two more of those currently for the sides.

I actually stumbled on the Seymour AT screens and it looks like I could get 50% more screen than I have now for under $200 as long as I make the tension device. They sell it by the foot. Has anyone used this with mains behind?


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

VERTIGGO said:


> So I've been dealing with the floor-standing center speaker dilemma, and I was wondering if anyone has simply taken a floor-stander and modified it to fit sideways or even put the guts into a DIY cabinet that's shorter or even horizontal.


I did my center and it was to boomy.......

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/diy-speakers/7163-center-channel.html


----------



## Mika75 (Feb 5, 2009)

fbov said:


> Your best options are to get the matching CC for your existing speakers, or replace them with a matched LCR set (my choice when no matching CC could be found).


I believe any horizontal design is a compromise ...otherwise all speakers would be built like that 
(Mono sound emanating into such a small space is also silly....but that's off topic lol)

Matching Centers ...well they should call them matching drivers and finish, If they were matched so well, u should be able to replace a left/right channel with it and not tell the difference... hmm I didn't think so :sneeky:

Want to keep tonal quality and can't afford/install a matching floorstander? ..then use a bookshelf speaker from the same manufacturer...something with at least a 6" bass driver with enough power handling.
Problem is finding a Dealer who will sell u 1. :gah:


----------



## VERTIGGO (Feb 20, 2009)

Rodny Alvarez said:


> I did my center and it was to boomy......


But apparently the EQ fixed it? It would be a pity to finish such a beautiful build and decide against using it after all...

I guess IMO it's more important to have an even soundstage than to have a short center, so I think I'll be weighing the cost of a screen and additional tower over having the screen elevated.



Mika75 said:


> ..then use a bookshelf speaker from the same manufacturer...something with at least a 6" bass driver with enough power handling.


Unfortunately the bookshelves that match the ns-777 have the same drivers as their center (1" and 5") except the center has two 5's so no joy there. They may be sufficient for minimal surround handling, but I wouldn't entrust my voice handling to them. I'm seriously considering buying more 777's...


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

Every design is a compromise, it all depends on what tradeoffs you find acceptable. 

The beauty of DIY is we get to choose what we trade off. Rodny kept things as close to stock as he could, and still noticed a difference; he traded low end FR flatness for a more acceptable form factor, and would have traded the cost of the EQ for improved flatness had he not already had the EQ. Conversely, I bet a simple crossover change would have had a similar effect - many paths are available. 

You're already trading form factor for screen location/elevation/cost, in an attempt to match timbre. That's reasonable because LCR timbre differences are quite noticable as sounds move across the screen, while a lot of the form-related issues are not as noticable. I suggested a matching CC because the mfr should have maintained timbre while addressing the issues that accompany the horizontal form factor. Unfortunately, looking at Yamaha's line, I don't see any 3-way CC's, much less a matching CC...

That leaves Rodny's approach as the best option if a full-sized floor-stander is unacceptable. Next best would require basic FR measurement and XO design skills, so you could build whatever box configuration you wanted using 777 drivers and XO, then modify the XO to get the sound you want as well. 3-way CCs are one good way to avoid a lot of horizontal form factor issues. 

Have fun,
Frank


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

A center channel that was designed to stand vertically can not be put on its side without messing up the dispersion or lobing pattern because that is generally built into the crossover. Some say the best center is a speaker that is the same as the left/right channel but for most of us that is not an option :gah:


----------



## VERTIGGO (Feb 20, 2009)

Well I'm happy to stick with 3 mains... as long as my screen works around it.

For anyone who hasn't found this yet, Seymour is selling DIY material for relatively very low prices (8.99/ft for 63" and 14.99/ft for 98"):
http://www.seymourav.com/store.asp

The only issue is I can't find a buy button:explode:
I think the only option is request Google order via email.


----------

